# New type of wire nut.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw that in an elementary school, where the janitor must have thought plastic wall anchors would make good wire nuts when he changed ballasts. There were hundreds of them in that school done that way.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Gee..... Wire up a fixture and hang it with the same gizmo! Brilliant!!


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's red and kinda looks like a wirenut, whats the problem.:whistling2: 

Chris


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I had to LOL at that. Good one!

~Matt


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Beats dipping them in rubber cement


----------

